# Agility Poodle handlers



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You need an incredibly strong bond with your dog and impeccable impulse control/obedience to avoid the wild child syndrome and to communicate effectively at a distance.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Start early! There is so much work you can do with foundation & focus with a young puppy. You can start all of that & be ahead of the game because jumps & obstacles are not the biggest part of the game.


----------



## saxophoneymc (Apr 20, 2018)

Agility is all about having fun! It does not matter how many Q's you get or titles. There is no such thing as no during a run.  It is all about having fun and not being nervous.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I've learned to not want to kill my dog (most of the time) and that it does eventually get better and come together haha.


----------



## saxophoneymc (Apr 20, 2018)

One time- I registered for 3 runs for Saturday and Sunday at a new facilita with dirt. Brecker did zombies in all 3 runs and my sister video tapes every run with me screaming his name.  He had a fun time that day.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It's been quite awhile since I had a dog in agility trials, so I hope I remember the lesson about really concentrating when walking the course. It's awful to get lost in the middle of a run!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Getting lost was the story of my life at the last trial I attended. One ring was running way ahead & the other way behind. I missed the walk-through in standard & barely got one in jumpers. You just can't qualify when you miss 4 obstacles in the middle of a course lol.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Lizzy and I just started agility in January, so I don't yet have any sage advice for you. But, a good start line stay seems to be a pretty valuable thing, and a good stay is useful in day to day life, too, so I'd definitely emphasize that.


----------

